# Skinning Knife



## Lisa (May 17, 2006)

My father-in-laws birthday is fast approaching and he is the most incredibly hard person to bye for.  Anything he wants he basically just buys for himself and usually what he wants is few and far between.  Very simple man.  The one thing he does enjoy is hunting.  Now he has a very old skinning knife and every year he says he should buy another one and never does. So, this year we have decided to all chip in and get him one.

Can anyone recommend a good skinning knife, perhaps a brand you have had good experience with?


----------



## Blindside (May 17, 2006)

Have you seen these?

http://www.crkt.com/sighunters.html

http://www.crkt.com/prohuntr.html

The prohunter line can be found at prices considerably cheaper than those shown as MSRP on the CRKT site.

lamont


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 10, 2006)

This is obviously way late but a Buck Buster might be of interest to hunters, it's a tool for the field dressing/gutting of deer. Has  a forked design which allows the cutting of pelvis and brisket. Have seen them for sale, heard nothing of how well they wok but seems like a good idea


----------

